# Can't stop laughing... :D



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is great. That corgi was having a great time doing freestyle obedience. I can just imagine how red faced the handler must have been.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm cringing. 

My guy has done that in training classes and it's always a possibility in the show ring. 

Our Sam would have zoomie happy fits like that one but would also literally kick my sister's butt as he swooped around the ring. Also running out of the ring and back into the ring evading capture... <- He was the one who did not get his CD until he was nearly 7. It's a horrible position for a trainer to be in.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I would be mortified as well but the trainer of Kaley seems to have a pretty good sense of humor about it. There are several other videos of Kaley frapping around various agility rings as well.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my... that is just to funny!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Well Mom started running so I guess she wanted me run so I RAN!!!!
Looked good doing it too!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

We have a Corgi as our 3rd dog. I can totally appreciate this video. It was funny to watch.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Not the best time for zoomies!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

zoomies!!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems to be a case of the zoomies.A ''bad'' one.  And did you notice what dog happened to pass by?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, for a second there I thought I was watching a Toby zoomie! Too funny!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was too cute! I couldn't help but giggle through both videos.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Kaley is on doggy speed. Perhaps rehab is in order. ROFLMAO


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It almost looks like, her herding instinct want out with all the dogs around.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Bell said:


> Seems to be a case of the zoomies.A ''bad'' one.  And did you notice what dog happened to pass by?


hehe! I saw it! I was like aww...fitting!

And yay the zoomies!!


----------

